# The song that never ends



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2018)

Remember this song by Lamb Chop. The tape goes on for 10 hours.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2018)

I remember Lamb Chop, but think I'll skip the video, thanks.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah Rose...about four verses of that song and it’s grab the wine time. :sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2018)

I always thought ''hey Jude' would never end!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2018)

Procol Harum “In Held 'Twas in I” Time: 17:31.
Rush “2112” Time: 20:33.
Rare Earth “Get Ready” Time: 21:30.
Yes “The Gates of Delirium” Time: 21:55.
Pink Floyd “Shine on You Crazy Diamond” Time: 26:01.
Emerson, Lake & Palmer “Karn Evil 9” Time: 29:36.
The Allman Brothers Band “Mountain Jam” 33:41.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2018)

_Never ending......_


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2018)

Never Ending Song Of Love- Delaney And Bonnie-1971


----------

